# Westgate Lakes smoking policy



## sfwilshire (May 10, 2008)

I just started to book a Westgate Lakes week and it says:

NON-SMOKING RESORT. SMOKING IS NOT PERMITTED IN THE UNITS OR PUBLIC/COMMON AREAS.

Will DH be allowed to smoke on the patio or balcony with no problem? He never smokes indoors, but I've never run into a listing that sounded like absolutely no smoking.

I was going to email the resort, but none of the links are working for me on the Westgate website. I could call, but I'd be afraid I'd get back info. I'd much rather have it in writing.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Kola (May 11, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> I just started to book a Westgate Lakes week and it says:
> 
> NON-SMOKING RESORT. SMOKING IS NOT PERMITTED IN THE UNITS OR PUBLIC/COMMON AREAS.
> 
> ...



*OK, here it is IN  WRITING: *
*NON-SMOKING RESORT. SMOKING IS NOT PERMITTED IN THE UNITS OR PUBLIC/COMMON AREAS.*I have been told that the non-smoking policy is strictly enforced 24 hrs/day, seven days/week. Armed guards are patroling all public/common areas every night. Search lights will focus on any balcony or patio where hidden smoke detectors identify illegal activity.  Violators may be punished by being FORCED to spend extra seven days in the WORST Orlando Westgate resort while locked up in a windowless storage room with ample supply of genuine Cuban cigars.  :whoopie: 

K.


----------



## timeos2 (May 11, 2008)

*Shoot first and look for lighters later*



Kola said:


> *OK, here it is IN  WRITING: *
> *NON-SMOKING RESORT. SMOKING IS NOT PERMITTED IN THE UNITS OR PUBLIC/COMMON AREAS.*I have been told that the non-smoking policy is strictly enforced 24 hrs/day, seven days/week. Armed guards are patroling all public/common areas every night. Search lights will focus on any balcony or patio where hidden smoke detectors identify illegal activity.  Violators may be punished by being FORCED to spend extra seven days in the WORST Orlando Westgate resort while locked up in a windowless storage room with ample supply of genuine Cuban cigars.  :whoopie:
> 
> K.



Oh, I believe. The King says "See someone smoking on a balcony - don't ask questions *SHOOT ON SIGHT*"  Ok, even for the King and his sleaze balls or hired goons that does seem a bit over the top. Armed guards?  If that is true I'd never want to stay at another Wastegate as it is too close to the nightmare scenario of the small town southern sheriff that controls everything and ignores the laws. Now we know Wastgate and the King ignore the laws so do you want one of his people armed around you while you're trapped inside his kingdom walls? 

To his credit the King is legitimately anti-smoking - nothing wrong with that.  But I'd hope even his enforcement falls short of the tongue in cheek description above. But then again this *IS* Wastegate after all...


----------



## sfwilshire (May 11, 2008)

I can understand refusing to allow exchangers or renters to smoke, but if I were an owner, I'd be livid. If you could smoke there at the time you purchased, how could they ever disallow it later on?

I was hoping an owner would chime in who got the info at the time of the change. We stayed in Westgate Vacation Villas a year or so ago and I don't think this was the policy then. I tried searching on the web and most of the info related to Siegel not allowing his employees to smoke, on OR off duty.

Sheila


----------



## wcfr1 (May 11, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> I can understand refusing to allow exchangers or renters to smoke, but if I were an owner, I'd be livid. If you could smoke there at the time you purchased, how could they ever disallow it later on? Sheila




Who said there was a change? Not in this post. As long as I have owned there I have seen it listed as a non smoking resort.

To answer the original question, I just called the front desk and they said that although smoking is not allowed in the units or on the grounds, they do allow it on the balcony.

I wouldn't recommend a big old stogey, grandpas pipe, or some of that wacky tobacky, but you are within their rules if you smoke your cigarette on the balcony like at most properties.  


And now for my editorial:

Sorry if this offends anyone but, KICK THE HABIT! 

My mother was a two to three packer a day since she was a teen and she died of lung cancer. This means I was not able to spend Mothers Day with her today and well, that ticks me off. 

I for one am very happy about the state's smoking ban in restaurants and public places. As a non smoker, if I ever check into a hotel room or a place of buisness and it reeks of smoke I walk out. Just my thing. Others don't mind and stay, but not me. 

Unfortunetly most smokers don't see their habit as an intrusion on others rights. Many smokers see a smoking ban as an intrusion on their rights. It's one thing if a smoker wants to expose themselves to hundreds of toxic and cancerous chemicals but it's another to force them onto me and my family or anyone else for that matter. 

I guess I could be OK with people smoking if they just wouldn't exhale and would swallow the butts. And those filthy ashtrays laying around, agh.

If you must smoke please be sure to dispose of those butts properly. Hate seeing them on the ground and be sure there out before you throw them away. 

I realize for many, smoking has become a habit and if people had a choice they probably would have rathered they never started. If you have been able to kick that dirty nasty little habit good, no great for you! If not, I hope you keep trying until you are able. 

If you can't stop, how about you help prevent a kid from starting.

How about a donation to the American Cancer Society to help fight lung cancer or the Emphasema Society to help fight emphasema. At least if you donate to these causes you could be helping yourself in the future.

Smokers, it's not that I don't like you, it's your habit I don't like. Who knows, when the day comes and I kick the bucket my healthy organs are to be donated for transplant and maybe one of my healthy pink lungs could go to one of you in need. No bias on my part who gets what. 

Maybe none of this was appropriate here. If not someone can delete it. Just this is a touchy subject for me.

Again, if you are offended, sorry. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 12, 2008)

I am actually staying here right now...I cant see any reason why you wouldnt be able to smoke on the back screened in porch...although there are no ashtrays out there.

it does have a giant no smoking sign on the door.

*edit...just called down to the front desk and had them double check...attendant confirmed you can indeed smoke on the balcony.

on a side note...this is a very nice room...ill write up a more detailed review when I return.


----------



## wcfr1 (May 12, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> I am actually staying here right now...
> 
> on a side note...this is a very nice room...ill write up a more detailed review when I return.



What? Something nice to say?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 12, 2008)

I dont think ive ever seen anyone complain about the resorts themselves...every story ive heard has been top notch...and this room doesnt disappoint.

I have however read numerous comments regarding member relations and or management issues.

Although the individual I have been meeting with at westgate seems to want to turn all that around given his new position.

we shall see!


----------



## sfwilshire (May 12, 2008)

Note that I personally am a non-smoker. I do find it keeps peace in the family to book a resort where my husband will be welcome, regardless of whether I agree with his personal choices regarding smoking. Since he has not smoked indoors since my 22yo was born, he is making an effort to minimize second hand smoke affects on others.

Thanks very much for checking on this for me. I'll go see if the unit is still available and book it if it is.

Sheila


----------



## wcfr1 (May 12, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> Note that I personally am a non-smoker. I do find it keeps peace in the family to book a resort where my husband will be welcome, regardless of whether I agree with his personal choices regarding smoking. Since he has not smoked indoors since my 22yo was born, he is making an effort to minimize second hand smoke affects on others.
> 
> Thanks very much for checking on this for me. I'll go see if the unit is still available and book it if it is.
> 
> Sheila



And if you get it be sure to go and have a good time.

I heard somewhere the units wont disappoint.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 13, 2008)

I was able to book a 3br/4ba that sleeps 12. Hope it won't wind up just being the four core members of the family group. We certainly have room for all the extended family who have expressed an interest in going along.

Thanks again for clarifying this policy for me.

Sheila


----------



## TUGBrian (May 13, 2008)

pretty spacious patio too (for being 5 floors up and a 1br studio)


----------



## sfwilshire (May 14, 2008)

Was looking for a Spring break week and found another resort that says "the resort is now a non-smoking property". That's the Beach Club at St Augustine. How frustrating this is getting.  

Sheila


----------



## wcfr1 (May 14, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> Was looking for a Spring break week and found another resort that says "the resort is now a non-smoking property". That's the Beach Club at St Augustine. How frustrating this is getting.
> 
> Sheila



Call the front desk and ask.


----------



## jfitz (May 16, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> Was looking for a Spring break week and found another resort that says "the resort is now a non-smoking property". That's the Beach Club at St Augustine. How frustrating this is getting.
> 
> Sheila



We stayed at the Beach Club in mid-March of this year.  While smoking was not permitted in the rooms or indoor common areas, smoking on the balconies and at poolside was permitted and ashtrays were supplied. Nice resort and excellent location.


----------



## frenchieinme (May 17, 2008)

Non-smoking resort?  My son is a respiratory therapist and quite frankly he gets really mad when someone tries to infringe on his right to make a living.  SMOKING = JOB SECURITY FOR MY SON.  Darn, let people smoke and enjoy themselves while doing that.  I want my son to keep that job security so as my grand-kids can better be able to afford a college education.   

Oh, and not to mention the job security for undertakers also.  :hysterical: 

Seriously though, with all the research done on the harmful effects to people especially our loved ones who are shackled with this suffocating habit, the difficulty a smoker encounters in trying to shake the habit and quit speaks volume of the crab found in those cancer sticks.  :annoyed: 

frenchieinme


----------



## Mimi (May 17, 2008)

A non-smoking policy in the units also keeps maintenance and cleaning costs down.


----------



## cindi (May 17, 2008)

I hate to say this, since I don't want anyone thinking this is a personal attack, but having someone smoking on the balcony next to mine totally ruins it for me. I have sensitive lungs and breathing in the smoke, even from that distance, actually gives me chest pain. That is a favorite part of the vacation for me, and I want to be able to enjoy it. 

I hope that most of the resorts make non smoking on the balcony part of the deal. 

I think Cypress Harbour has the right idea. They have one building that is for smokers and they can smoke to their hearts content and still not be a problem for the rest of the guests. 

I realize how difficult it is for people to break that habit, and applaud those who manage  .


----------



## Kola (May 17, 2008)

cindi said:


> I hate to say this, since I don't want anyone thinking this is a personal attack, but having someone smoking on the balcony next to mine totally ruins it for me. I have sensitive lungs and breathing in the smoke, even from that distance, actually gives me chest pain. That is a favorite part of the vacation for me, and I want to be able to enjoy it.
> 
> I hope that most of the resorts make non smoking on the balcony part of the deal.
> 
> .



I agree. The same applies to the pool and BBQ areas where NON-SMOKERS HAVE THE RIGHT to enjoy their vacation time without being exposed to second hand smoke. I have had several experiences over the years when I had to move or leave the pool area because I couldn't stand the smell of nicotine.  
Yes, many years ago I have been a smoker myself. Fortunately, the days of smoking on airplanes, trains, schools and offices are gone forever. I know it's not easy to quit. It takes determination and strong will to do the right thing. 
But its your own health and that of your family.  
Finally, the issue of banning smoking in public places is a 100% legitimate topic for discussion. Its not a matter of criticism. Its not a personal attack. Its an evolution of public perception based on increased awareness of highly negative, harmful consequences. That cannot be denied.
K.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (May 19, 2008)

[_Message deleted. Duplicate or similar posts are not permitted on these forums._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------

